# Radiolocator 12/16 handbook on Ebay



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

I just saw, on a very rare trip to Ebay, a Marconi Radiolocator 12/16 Handbook, plus a Raymarc Radar Handbook up for sale, the former with the ex R/O's notes and stuff from when he did the Mimco course in the '70's. 

I unfortunately chucked all my Mimco manuals from the various courses I attended in the '70's, including the above and also the Conqueror TX and Spector books. How I regret chucking them now! A moment of madness always to be regretted, although I must say I can't really offer a good reason for this odd nostalgia. I suppose they represented a small part of my life, a sort of tangible reminder of those days 40 odd years ago when I had too much money and too much free time. 

But not only that. I just loved the change from normal seagoing routines, doing those courses, meeting other R/O's and so on.
Can't remember where I did the above radar course, but the one in Govan for the Conqueror/Spector was one of my favourites. The guy who ran that one had a real gift for imparting knowledge and the enthusiasm of a born teacher. 

Coming away at the end of it all with your very own, brand new Marconi Manual, all so carefully annotated and suffused with waveform drawings, et al, all done in minute lettering with a fine nibbed pen, even a Rapidograph type, chart correcting pen at times, just to make sure you got it all in within the confines of the book's pages. 

As I never had the luxury of an oscilloscope on any ship I ever sailed on, don't really know whether all those waveform diagrams would ever have been of much use. Still, we had the good old 'diode probe', to help out. I made mine using the barrel of an old Rotring Rapidograph and used it fairly often, so I suppose it was a good tool to have at sea.

All those wonderful circuit diagrams, the logic circuitry, Boolean Algebra... My God! I could go on but won't. It was a good time to be at sea, doing the best job on board (as far as many of us were concerned).

If you happen to be that guy whose name is unfortunately blurred out in the photos, please get in touch. Maybe we were on the course at the same time.


----------



## Venetian (Nov 10, 2011)

It's funny what you remember from those days. For myself I kept many of my notes and the manuals. The Hermes/Argus radars were the most challenging but rewarding. But then I joined Decca. Result? I have a garage full with a Solid State radar Decca's original ARPA in working condition as well as a pair of BT2690 also working. But in the 'Folly' I have radio room complete with CR300, Reliant, DF, autoalarm etc all from the 1960. Up in the loft I have a mass of Marconi, Decca and KH manuals. It's a bit odd really I suppose!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I sailed with quite a few Conqueror/Apollo combos....never had a problem, apart from a blown speaker in one Apollo - what a ***** to change that was. (MAD)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, please Venetian photographs as R65..'s post. Before they take you away.


----------

